# Conquer Online: The Oriental Assassin Arrives!



## COMYYY (Jan 29, 2013)

CO's oriental assassin has finally come! I have started playing in their new server, the “Assassin” and I’m having a lot of fun now. If you are also looking for some fun and easy-to-learn mmorpg, this may be your choice. They are offering starter packs and some boost for the new players for a limited time.


----------



## Norm (Jan 28, 2013)

I'll warn you guys though, there is more clicking in CO than there was in diablo 1, so if your fingers can't take it, be careful


----------

